# Int Op or Int Officer



## Vairauniqua (25 Jan 2005)

Hi! I am actually looking for some information and I'm doing my best to get it from every perspectives. I am currently a SigOp with already2 years completed in my first contract. I found out about the Int trade and it really interrests me. But I am wondering if i'd be better going IntOp or IntOfficer. I just didn't have the time to call a BPSO because I'm on EX but if I could get some opinions here it would be nice.

Thank you!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jan 2005)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/23892.from1105282714/topicseen.html#new
Try here.


----------



## BRSPURR (28 Jan 2005)

I'm an INT Op. with 3 INT Coy. in halifax and from my experience so far with the unit I found the only difference between INT Op. (R111), and INT (R82) is officers receive additional officer training in leadership and usually take their training up to QL4 (mabye QL5) all at once up at CFSMI in borden, where as with us reservists we usually do our SQ and QL3 one summer and QL4 the next, no word yet on if we will be getting our QL5, right now only reg. force and a few select reservists have it.


----------



## Korus (29 Jan 2005)

Int QL3 and QL4 are the reserve version of the reg force QL5, but with land force only. Last I've heard is that the school is considering changing the QL3/QL4 into a reserve QL5 (I suppose with the new OpFor), but don't have any details or confirmation.


----------



## jc5778 (30 Jan 2005)

Go officer, better pay, pension etc....


----------



## 291er (30 Jan 2005)

Plus officers get to do the actual analytical work.....some Int Ops get to do this as well, but not a lot as far as I know.....there are a lot of collators, etc....you have to think about what you want to delve into, what part of intelligence interests you the most, then decide based upon that.


----------



## Vairauniqua (31 Jan 2005)

Thank you all for answering me. Right now, I am trying to get some courses at the university and I want to take an appointment with the BPSO to see how I should do this. My only concern is... if I do a degree at the university.. can it be of any subject?? ???


----------



## Meridian (31 Jan 2005)

For Int Work, probably, as CSIS does not have very specific requirements except for very specific postings (Ie Middle East requires Arabic, other langauges, etc).

Could be wrong though....  check with the BPSO.


----------



## jc5778 (31 Jan 2005)

If int is interesting u then perhaps your course of study would be along the same lines.....international relations, RMC (military major)  I know that for the UTPNCM program there is a specific list of approved courses.  BPSO should have that.  I know I have a link at work but I am on course (in field) until thurs at earliest.  I'll post it when I get it.  Or try looking that up on google "UTPNCM"  might be there never know!


----------



## Korus (31 Jan 2005)

Keeping in mind that the CF Int Branch and CSIS are two different beasts, when I was talking to CSIS recruiters, they prefer more rounded people as opposed to people who specialized in certain areas. Myself being an Engineer by schooling, they said that's a rather specific degree which could be detrimental, however my service in a CF Int Coy, as well as my extra-curricular pursuits would offset that...


Regarding what the specific differences between the reg force Officer and NCM positions are in the CF Int Branch, your best bet is to talk to reg force members currently serving in Int, since no one else will be able to fully answer that. I know that there are a couple lurking on this board. Comming from the Int side I haven't worked too much with the regs, only while I was doing my Int training. Things are a bit different in the reserve neck of the woods.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (7 Feb 2005)

There is a canforgen on UTPNCM somewhere that lists appropriate degrees for different officer classifications. I know geography, history, and political science are good degrees and applicable to the int branch. 

Hey Roko, whats this you were saying about a reserve QL5? Can you rate your source?

Cheers, 

 :dontpanic:
J.M.


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (7 Feb 2005)

The Int Officer people I know all seem to have a history or poli sci degree.  UT is the way to go if you can get.


----------



## chaos75 (7 Feb 2005)

Here is the UTPNCM association link.

http://utpncm.rmcclub.ca/Public/home_e.html

Check education requirements for various Officer trades here(on the DIN).

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dmhrr/engraph/psel/edustd_e.asp?mnu=psel

Any questions on UTPNCM program, let me know.


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (7 Feb 2005)

What can you tell me about the UTPNCM program, Chaos?


----------



## chaos75 (7 Feb 2005)

What do you want to know?


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (7 Feb 2005)

...the good...the bad...and the ugly...


----------



## chaos75 (7 Feb 2005)

Check out the UT website, it has some good info.  As for my thoughts.  If you have your education req's, a good service background, some demonstrated leadership(at work, sports teams, volunteer work), and have thouroughly researched the trades you are applying for, the program is there for the taking.  It usually takes more than one application to be accepted, as they want to see that you are committed to it(but some do get accepted first time around).  Your CO's recommendations imo are the most important part of the application.  

Depending how much time you will be given to finish your degree, and what degree you take consider your trade choice wisely.  It is possible to VOR after you get in, but it gets more difficult every year, and by the fourth year there usually has to be someone in the other trade willing to do a 1 - 1 switch (ask the RO's about that one).  You can goto Civ U or RMC, its not up to you but they take it very much into consideration where you want to go, especially if you have good reasons i.e. wife's job, kids in school, sick family etc.  RMC is a good school with a good reputation on the science/engineering side, but the military focused degrees like mil studs/mil arts and science, aren't going to be as easy to sell on civvy street(but are still very respectable degrees).  I went there, and it was great.  Small classes, good profs, mostly all military related subjects (arts anyways).  Otter Sqn is great, you are left alone besides a few parades and sports events.  So for your whole time there you pretty much go to class and go home.

You cant beat the program, a relatively free eduction, while maintaining your current pay.  If you are a Mcpl or above you will graduate university and be commissioned as a Lt.  No big deal for Cpls, as you are promoted to Lt one year after commissioning (as long as you've completed Ph IV).  As for wanting to be an officer just to get the education for free, I would caution on that as if you really don't want to be one, don't do it.  To get out before your obligatory service is up if you are unhappy can get pretty expensive.  Thats all I can think of right now, any more questions, pm me.


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (7 Feb 2005)

Great.........thanks for the information.  Did u go through there as an RO or UT?  When did u graduate?


----------



## chaos75 (7 Feb 2005)

UT grad 04


----------



## Korus (7 Feb 2005)

*JavaMan*, it's information that's been coming down to our Coy from the school with regards to the courses that our new soldiers will be loaded on this summer. The way it looks from what they've been telling us is that it'll be split over 2 summers, like many of the QL3/4s were, but will be re-named to a QL5. Appart from that I don't have any more information.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (8 Feb 2005)

"You cant beat the program, a relatively free eduction, while maintaining your current pay.   If you are a Mcpl or above you will graduate university and be commissioned as a Lt.   No big deal for Cpls, as you are promoted to Lt one year after commissioning (as long as you've completed Ph IV).   As for wanting to be an officer just to get the education for free, I would caution on that as if you really don't want to be one, don't do it.   To get out before your obligatory service is up if you are unhappy can get pretty expensive."   

I have to agree with chaos75.   The UTNCM program cannot be beat. However, as chaos75 pointed out it can get quite expensive for someone who opts out prior to the obligatory service that comes along with the program.   I have heard that one of the ROTP OCdts here in Ottawa pulled the pin after the infamous "first day of the second year" and it is going to cost that person approx $35000.00.   Accordingly, be careful what you ask for as you just might get it.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (8 Feb 2005)

Hey RoKo, if that is the case, and seeing how the reg force side of the branch is specializing by element, I wonder if this new revamped QL5 will be seen as the equivalent of the reg force one?

I could see a few folks looking at a component transfer as a result of that one. 

Will the school train people with this new system, or will the units still have that responsibility?


----------



## Korus (10 Feb 2005)

I think it would be great for it to be equivalent to a Reg F QL5, hopefully that is indeed the intent. As for wether it's the school or units doing the training, I'm not sure who the responsibility will fall on.


----------



## Acorn (21 Feb 2005)

The Reg QL5A is now environmentally streamed, so that the Army equivalent is close to the Army Reserve QL4, however it is NOT the same thing. The 5A now has a common ("purple") stream and finishes with Army, Navy and Air phases for individuals assigned to those elements. I think it's a mistake that will likely bite us in the posterior at some point, but it's a done deal. 

Officer or NCM? If you have that choice, it's an individual preference thing. I read above that some think that the analytical stuff is done by officers only. Not true. It does depend on the position and who one's bosses are, but even Cpls can be given analytical tasks if supervisors identify them as capable (theoretically a Cpl could be assigned tasks that are not assigne to a Sgt in the same office). The pay issue is valid, but pension is identical in terms for officer and NCM - 2%/year based on best four years pay. An officer gets a better pension because he makes more (usually).

NCOs have some opportunities that most officers do not. A Sgt can be selected as a Defence Attache assistant and serve at an Embassy abroad (officers can as well, but usually only full Colonel; LCol in some cases). Promotion is fairly quick to Sgt (personally, I think that is a mistake, but it is a fact).

Anyway, it will be up to the individual, but my choice (NCM) has worked for me, so I would recommend it.


Finally, CSIS and the CF Int Branch are very different animals. The former rarely hires the latter, and in any case CSIS is counter-intelligence focussed, and ain't quite the James Bond institution that some may think (neither is the CF Int Branch, for that matter).

Acorn


----------



## Arctic Acorn (22 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the reality check, Acorn. 

On a related topic, our DCO just briefed us on the latest and greatest from the recent Acorn Conference. 

Apparently, the intent is to replace the reserve QL3/4 with an (army) reserve QL5, equivalent to the regular force (army) one. The plan is to grandfather all previously qualified QL3/4 int ops under this new system, possibly with a delta course at some point down the road to make up any training differences. This would make a component transfer much easier, as a reservist planning a CT does not have to do (or re-do) the regular QL5, and can go straight to work...barring an element change. If an int op wishes to switch uniforms, then they would have to recieve their element-specific training. 

We were told that this is the plan, but it is subject to change. 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## big bad john (22 Feb 2005)

Get another language, no matter what you study.


----------



## Acorn (22 Feb 2005)

I'm not that familiar with what the plan is for the Reserve, but the QL5 is modular enough that it could probably be done. I'd caution the reserves though, as the regs are short handed enough, and lacking enough in school seats, that as soon as you start getting res int ops qualified to the same level as reg QL5A, we're going to start poaching.

As for languages, a language other than one of the two official tongues can be an asset, but the majority of the positions we have now will not require it. Unless you're going to use it you'll probably end up losing it.

Acorn


----------



## Arctic Acorn (24 Feb 2005)

Judging from the folks in my unit, we'd be perfectly okay with a little poaching.   8)

One good thing I'll say about 3 Int, they've never had an issue with a member wishing to move on. As far as we're concerned a loss for the unit is a gain for the branch/CF, and that is what we're supposed to be all about. 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Korus (4 Mar 2005)

Must be nice to have a big unit, JavaMan.  

Here in 6 Int, we have one Pl per city.. Very few people. With the constant flow of people on deployments, etc, things can be hard to organize.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (4 Mar 2005)

Yeah, we have a ton of new troopies running around the unit now.

As for 6 Int, I know a few folks from the different platoons, and I've heard a lot about some of the C2 issues you guys deal with. I also heard that that may be recitfied in the (not too) distant future. 

Future_Soldier...Int units DO hire officers off the street. We have two in our unit right now, and a couple more on the way. None of the new crop of officers we have right now have any int experience whatsoever...we have 3 remustering from other trades. We used to commission within the ranks almost exclusively, but we're short on experienced operators, and are a little hesitant to lose them to the officer side of the house. Each unit has its own recruiting policy and standards, so making blanket statements like that is misleading. Please don't fall into the trap that some new officers fall into that they have to be experts in everything. You're passing on bad info.

Cheers, 

JM  :dontpanic:


----------



## MedTech 711 (18 Mar 2005)

All depends on what you want out of life?  When it comes down to brass tacks, the difference between NCM and Officer level int is a matter of pay.  The access is the same, and the NCMs are a little more hands on...  As an officer you may find you employment prospects limited


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (19 Mar 2005)

"All depends on what you want out of life?  When it comes down to brass tacks, the difference between NCM and Officer level int is a matter of pay.  The access is the same, and the NCMs are a little more hands on...  As an officer you may find you employment prospects limited"

Could you elaborate on this a little.  Why would officers have less prospects?


----------



## Acorn (20 Mar 2005)

Officer employment prospects aren't limited, unless one considers that the highest rank and Int officer has reached is Col, and the Branch only has three or four of those (there are also only three CWOs and only 10 MWOs in the Branch).

In fact officer prospects are a bit more varied in some ways.

Acorn


----------



## custodes (16 Jul 2005)

Some points that you may want to note:

The current plan is that Regular Force and Reserve Force trg will start to converge over the next few years. The plan is that, within limitations, that the Resrve courses will reflect the Regular courses. Thus the QL3 will likely resemble the Core portion of the QL5A and the QL4 will resemble the Land Environmental portion of the QL5A. The Reserve 6A, 6B and officer training will also mirror their Regular Force counterparts.

The good news is that Reserve pers will recieve the same training as their Regular counterparts. The bad news is that it will take longer to get qualified. Thus, it is likely that you will have to take the training over a two summer period. However another option would be to take the QL3 in the summer and see if you can get yourself on the Regular Land 5A to qualify for your QL4.


----------



## Signal-Man (1 Sep 2005)

Anyone with with relevant or applicable knowledge please toss in your two cents ... Especially that "Acorn" gentleman ...

I've read several posts regarding inquiries pertaining to OT's, remusters, etc. into the Intelligence Branch.  I as well wish to re-classify into this field.

Before I enlisted, I obtained a post-secondary education at the associates degree level (2 years college - Business Information Technology and Computer Systems - Management & Support).  I employed this education in the private sector for several years before enlisting in the IT and Business industries.  (Hold on a sec - I'm going somewhere with this).

My education & work XP awarded me with a signing incentive & immediate promotion to the rank of Cpl (Cornflake Corporal as some disapproving troops put it).  I've already applied for UTPNCM last year and placed 4th of 60, but only 2 candidates where chosen.  My BPSO warned me that my lack of Mil XP would reflect a negative point on the application, as Int pers usually require some significant time in before their admittance files are reviewed, plus the fact that the prefer field hardened troops, not garrison employed network administrators & PC repair techs ... (I've spend about 10 days in the past 3 years in the field . . . the rest was PC & network admin - lots of leadership trg though & extra IT crses.)

Nonetheless, this gave me an extra year or two to finish my OPME's, get a tour in Roto 3 Afghanistan and think about my options.  So here are my remaining questions that require further insight ...

 - 1 - Does my education hold any use / value to the Int branch?

 - 2 - Would it be easier to remuster to Int Op, then attempt either a UTPNCM or a CFR to commissioned status depending on my rank?

 - 3 - I gather about 7 years of training from my current rank of Cpl to 2Lt if I UTP now.  Is this duration roughly correct?
               > about 3-4 yrs study (approx.)
               > 1 yr 2nd language training
               > 4 more weeks of Basic Training (as I heard we jr. ncm's must return to complete the officer portion)
               > 8 weeks Common Army Phase trg in Gagetown
               > 6 months Basic Int Officer Course in K-town (back I go . . . just got outta there from my QL 5's)
               > 6 months to 1 year of OJT, waiting and application procedures for the UTP program (interviews, tests, etc.)

 - 4 - Rumour control has it that the branch is short of operators and accelerated promotions are more frequent within this trade as Sgt serves as the base rank for the purposes of briefings, reporting and advanced courses which are needed under the belts of your NCO corps.  Is this assumption true?  Have WO's really been made within 6-7 years of branch entry?  If that were the case, then within 5 years, Sgt is possibly forseeable, which opens a whole new door on entry options such as CFR, effectively cutting down commission time (if that's still my goal) by 1 - 2 yrs.

Sorry about the rantings, and thanks in advance for your time and consideration.  Your assistance in this matter is greatly appreciated.

Signal-Man


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2005)

Right now I would say to remuster to Cbt Arms if Int is your desire.  Int requires a lot of knowledge that you can only get in the Cbt Arms.  Your education is good, but it really means squat, unless you have an understanding of Tactics, Organization of Units from Section up to Div or higher, methods of operations, types of vehicles (Aircraft, AFVs, and if you go Navy, Ships).  You will have to be comfortable doing research, a lot of filing, and giving briefings to ranks up to the CDS.  You'll have to have a good knowledge of maps, map marking, and the use of Traces and Overlays.  Int Ops who have not been Cbt Arms stick out like a sore thumb and their lack of experience can at times be very glaring and alienate them from the Cbt Arms types that they are supporting.

Currently the Int Branch is rewriting its training plans and coming up with a new TQ5 Crse that will probably be Environment based.  Hopefully the Reserve and Reg Crses will then be on an even playing field.


----------



## Signal-Man (2 Sep 2005)

Mr. Wallace:

Thank you for your hastened reply.   Unfortunately, remustering to a combat arms trade is so far removed from my career aspirations that I doubt it even registers as a remote possibility.

This is by no means a negative remark on those who have joined the combat arms.   They are the reason why the army exists, and they are often an under-appreciated component of the service (judging by my experiences and the opinions of many combat arms troops that I have befriended over the years).

That being said, there are several blatantly obvious reasons why the combat arms team suffers from some the highest attrition rates in the CF.   I understand that Int respects and attempts to acquire the XP from such mentioned soldiers, but I've met and conversed with several other Int pers whose service background is widely varied - from Sigs to Loggy's and everywhere in between.   Additionally, they all seem to be doing quite well in their new career field since last we spoke.

I am not looking to dance around several MOC's, picking up this course and that lesson.   Rather, I will remain in Sigs and attempt to acquire all the requisites I can obtain to brighten my application all the more to the applicable review committee.   I suppose in addition the previously mentioned four questions that I've stated above (which I'd love to have answered), I should include the following ...

 - 5 - What path should I direct my career into in order to further develop myself into the type of soldier the Int Branch is searching for?  2 RCR and 4 ESR, etc. are just down the street.   Should I look at getting a posting with these field ops heavy units to acquire more XP in the mentioned area?   Any additional courses or programmes of study?   Promotions & leadership courses?   Anything else ... ?

I'd preferably like to remuster in as soon as possible.   I understand that senior level troops that take a dip in pay & rank can find quite a change in their standard of living, even if just for a little while.   Perhaps a switch over before any promotions within my current MOC may be beneficial.   (Single bread-winner with 2 children, both under 6 yrs and a new house being built next week - Any extra money will find itself being employed somewhere.)

Thanks again.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2005)

You really don't have much time in do you?   It shows in your post.   I'll answer a couple of statements that you made at the end of your post first.   If you succeed in changing trades, you may have to take a demotion in rank, but as you are only a Cpl, that most likely will not happen.   If you were a MCpl or higher, you would probably be demoted to Cpl.   You will not loose anything in the way of pay, because there is a thing called "Vested Rights".

When I say that you can probably stand a better chance of OTing to Int from Cbt Arms I mean it.   They are looking for that kind of Experience.   You can read about it and you can be told about it, but until you have actually been there and done it, you will never ever understand completely what they do in the Cbt Arms.   If arrogance or ignorance is the problem, it will not do any good.

Now, I don't know what you IT guys figure XP will do for you?   I am running XP at home, but have yet to see any military system running it.

Hope this helps some?


----------



## Signal-Man (2 Sep 2005)

XP = Experience ... not Windows XP

Sorry if you misunderstood.

Additionally, your point on Int guys searching for Combat arms pers is getting redundant.   I understand completely that the service pers within the combat arms do provide the Int Branch with more or less the type of experienced personnel they are searching for.   I am not, nor will I become a member of the combat arms team.   So I guess I've have to find different avenues to bring my aspirations into effect.

I am seeking advice on what a C & E soldier can do to broaden his XP (once again this means experience) into fields of study, etc. that the Int Branch is looking for in a potential candidate.   Sigs pers have managed to muster into 111 the past, I want to know what they've done to accomplish this goal.   And I doubt that every Sig became a PPCLI or Dragoon in order to become a Int Op.

Finally, and no offence intended . . . but I wanted this post to be a sounding board between me and actual Intelligence personnel with relevant & applicable experience in the mentioned branch.  I admire your military XP of 30+ years, as I have seldom more then 4, but neither you or I are Int pers ... and I am seeking advice from such people.  I do not want this to be a pissing match . . . I'm seeking information on how SIGS can become INT ... with no filler MOC's involved or further mentioned.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2005)

Well, at the risk of being redundant, go and see the BPSO and find out what the requirements are to remuster/OT to Regular Force Int.   I think you will find a rude awakening.   Have fun.

[Edit 1729 hrs]

Don't listen to me.  Don't listen to your friends.  Go to the BPSO.  You will have to go there anyway, after submitting a memo, to do your OT anyway.

Now I will return to my vodka martini, shaken, not stirred.


----------



## Signal-Man (2 Sep 2005)

Acknowledged - thanks.

I did see the BPSO several times over the past 2 years.   Though my meetings pertained to the commissioned side of the house.   I also had to go trough the testing and interview phases with a PSO when I progressed through the UTPNCM competition.   Though as stated, I placed 4th out of 60 candidates; 2 of which were selected.   (Close but NO ... back to work Cpl, try again, gain more time in whilst your at it.)

But you are correct . . . OT and UTPNCM are completely different beasts, a trip or two back to the BPSO will undoubtedly be required.

Thanks again for the insight, enjoy your drink.

_VVV_


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2005)

One thing about any Intelligence thread...once it is posted, you really don't know who you are talking too, and how many others are browsing in on the conversations.  You would be surprised if there was a "trip counter"next to your post, to see how many hits you were getting.  Like flys to..........


----------



## Acorn (3 Sep 2005)

A quick and dirty attempt to directly answer your questions.



			
				Signal-Man said:
			
		

> - 1 - Does my education hold any use / value to the Int branch?
> 
> - 2 - Would it be easier to remuster to Int Op, then attempt either a UTPNCM or a CFR to commissioned status depending on my rank?
> 
> ...



1. Your education and experience would have some value, however more from an Operator than Officer perspective. It won't be looked at for OT though, as the Branch doesn't have much control over who ends up attending the QL5a.

2. Are you interested in what is "easier" or in where you will ultimately end up? 

3. I have no insight into how long it will take.

4. Accelerated promotions are rare, but minimum time in rank is not uncommon. There is a bottleneck at MCpl, so some Cpl will wait up to 3 years for that promotion. It's then min 2 years to Sgt. Yes, Sgt is considered the "working rank" in that Sgts are expected to be able to work independently. IMO promotion is too quick. There are a very few WOs with 7 years in the Branch. I don't think that's going to be a trend. If your goal is commission though, just making Sgt isn't going to make things any faster. You'd have to put a couple-few years in rank to be selected. As well, most CFR are WO and up. 

I get the impression that you want the commission, and you're just trying to find the fastest route. If that's your goal, don't bother with the OT route.

Acorn


----------



## Signal-Man (3 Sep 2005)

Thank you for the insight Acorn:

No, I'm not looking for the fastest route to a commission, but rather the best method of getting into the Branch itself, and summarily, where I would be needed & most effectively employed.   A commission has crossed my mind several times yes ... to the point where I competed in last years UTP.   It will still hold some ground in my decision making process.

But since obtaining some butter-bars will take a significant investment in both time and other such resources, I thought that perhaps becoming a non-com Int would yield more benefit to me if I still decided to persue this goal, rather then remaining in Sigs.

Clarrifying my educational worth into both Op & Officer also was helpful.

I'll have to put some more thought and research into this ... thank you for your assistance.

Oh, and one more thing - you mentioned shortages in the profession in other posts of similar relation to this one.  Is the manning problem an issue across the rank spectrum or is it concentrated in enlisted or commissioned ranks?

_VVV_


----------



## Acorn (3 Sep 2005)

The manning problem is mainly in the mid-level ranks both commissioned and not - Sgt and Maj.

As for OT, it may be slightly faster, though much of that is dependent on your current unit (and how quickly they process the request), the PSO and the recruiting system (which now handles OT selection, I believe). Two to three years from application to course loading is not unheard of, though I think it's sitting average about a year to 18 months right now.

If you want to have _influence_ in the Int Branch, I would suggest the officer route, as NCMs don't get much say 'till WO. 

Have you had a chance to visit with some of the Int folks in your neighbourhood? You might be able to get a better insight into what life is like at the lower rank levels both officer and NCM.

Acorn


----------



## Signal-Man (3 Sep 2005)

Thanks again:

I've read a 144-page document pertaining to Int Ops and a 20-page doc on Int Officers provided to me by my PSO.   Your words bear true, as with most branches, us low-level NCM's provide small, specialized functions and duties that combine into large, complex pieces of information at the upper levels into more tangible components for the commanders & advisory staff to utilize.

For Int, data collation & analysis seem to pop-up in the job descriptions time and again . . . which seems to me like sorting and processing finished projects and materials without doing much, if any intelligence acquisition & dissemination duties yourself.

For Officers, it seems like, as with most in the officer corps regardless of branch, that their duties lie with the management of personnel and resources and the effective employment of all components under their command.

If I'm on target thus far, I would conclude that Sgt's and WO's, besides the leadership and disciplinary roles they play due to their rank, appointment (if applicable), and XP are the main intelligence gatherers, imagery analysts, damage & target assessors, EW and Counter-EW specialists, Sig-Int, HUMINT and interrogation personnel.

I know of an ex-RCR Master-Jack whose now an Int Officer with this thick n' thins, I don't think he's started his BOIC yet, but he's in the know of some very experienced WO's in the Branch who'd I love to converse with over a cup of joe.

Again, thank you Acorn for your help.

Signal-Man


----------

